# Soft Drink Generator



## sakeido (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunately, it doesn't actually generate a drinkable drink, but you can make some awesome looking cans. Lifted from a mg.com post by Chris 
Soft Drink Generator


----------



## yevetz (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sami (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish they made this for real:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## sakeido (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys have to save the picture to a different image host, you can't just link to the one on the generator


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2009)

sakeido said:


> You guys have to save the picture to a different image host, you can't just link to the one on the generator



Its a shame  Mine said 'Rosstafa's Juice - You want it.'


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2009)

brains


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 17, 2009)

I've come up with a great soft drink.






And I've even gotten placement spots on tv and a spokesperson for the product. Expect it to hit stores soon, it'll be next to the tentacle grape!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 17, 2009)

Obvious but necessary.

Primus sucks!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 17, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> Obvious but necessary.
> Primus sucks!



Why didn't I do that  Thats awesome


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I've come up with a great soft drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



millions of teeth!


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 17, 2009)

Ill go sit in the corner now....


----------



## thebhef (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Rachmaninoff (Feb 17, 2009)

I take mine everywhere !!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 18, 2009)

I could use some liquid woman right now.
Do they come in redhead?


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 18, 2009)

This one is for people who just cant stand life anymore. 








thebhef said:


>



Hilarious


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## B Lopez (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## MikeH (Feb 19, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>



If it was possible I would rep you over 9,000 times. OVER 9000!!!!!!!


----------



## sami (Feb 19, 2009)

HaGGuS said:


>



WIN


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm basswood cola...

I think I just improved myself


----------



## Azyiu (Feb 19, 2009)

Drink Sprunk


----------



## Battousai (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## bulletbass man (Feb 19, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330306913609&indexURL=6#ebayphotohosting


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Variant (Feb 19, 2009)

^
 I'll take three cans of Wank please.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 20, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------

